
A Strategic Approach to Using Twitter - makimaki
http://www.flickr.com/photos/27132029@N06/3022781883/sizes/o/
======
johngunderman
This mirrors a growing trend in social networks: they have become methods of
publicity and popularity rather than places to just talk with friends.

